# Enrichment for Free Roam Area



## eannas8986 (Dec 14, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct area that I am posting this question in, but I need some ideas for their outside play area. They are allowed to free roam in my room. The have explored under my bed and on my bed plenty. The entire room has been scoped and re-scoped. Don't worry the room is rat proofed and has plenty of litter pans, but the seem kinda bored when I get them out now. Are there any ideas for free roam areas similar to mine? I want them to have some more fun while their out, but I have no idea where to start. 


Please let me know, I will greatly appreciate it. 


Thanks.


----------



## irradella (Nov 5, 2011)

Throw a towel on the floor. They'll have a blast. Tunnels and boxes are also fun. A dig box would also be cool. Pretty much anything they can get into and mess up and chew is fun.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

You could make a pillow fort on your bed; my rats love this. I also sometimes add tunnels and boxes and throw a blanket over the whole fort. You could also put out a big box of shredded paper for them to dig through, or a laundry basket full of old clothing that you don't mind getting chewed. Another idea is a cardboard box fort. Or a really simple way to keep them from getting bored is just to hide treats around your room for them to find.


----------



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

I think yours looking for toys?

Rats like things to hide in, or that you can hide treats in for them to find. For this try igloos, chew logs, emptied tissue boxes (with the plastic torn off), cardboard, tubes, etc

Also things to explore such as dig boxes, tubs of water with treats at the bottom, mazes (as long as its fat enough), tube tunnels again. Just make sure nothing is toxic

Also things to chew such as chew logs, treats, food, cheerios on a hanging string

Also things to play with such as small cat balls, bells.

Also friends, rats love to play with their cagemates. It can make a good experience a great experience.


Yes, I know I said also lots of times XD


----------



## kaylovesherratties (Mar 2, 2012)

my rats have so much fun with loads of boxes, little balls, pringle cans ect xx's


----------

